# Auger stopped brand new Craftsman 1450



## Harv Gill (Feb 13, 2019)

I just purchased a brand new Craftsman 1450 Snowblower (27" 306cc model:190000). Like literally 5 hours ago. 

After using it for about 10-15 minutes it the auger started to rattle and then died. 

I checked the shear bolts obviously and all good. 

Opened up the belt cover and belts are good. 

However, I noticed 3 nuts sitting at the bottom. 

I'm certain this isn't a quick fix so i'll be returning this tomorrow. I'm just hoping to learn from *** happened with this bs if you know what I mean. 


Thanks in advance!


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Sorry to hear of your problem. The fact there's bolts in the bottom sounds like something wasn't assembled correctly.

Hope they get it all right the 2d time.


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

Maybe something in the auger clutch assembly came loose. You said the belts were good, can you tell if the clutch assembly was working properly?


----------



## Harv Gill (Feb 13, 2019)

Thanks for the replies guys.

I had another look and all I can tell is that the belt on the auger side is loose. Like I can pull it off with one finger. Not sure if its supposed to be that way.

When I press the auger control handle the clutch engages but the belt on auger side doesn't spin. I tried using my foot to push the clutch a bit more since the wire from the auger handle had some slack but it doesn't help. It actually starts to make a scratchy sound but still not engaging the belt. 

Thanks again.


----------



## Harv Gill (Feb 13, 2019)

I had to drive a bit further to another Rona but I got a new one and I ran it for much longer and all seems good. Although the little clip on the chute control came off and I had to manually direct for the last 10 min. 

I did look at the belt area and at rest the belt on the auger side is a bit loose I guess as it should be. I did notice that the clutch did go a bit further on this one. In any case, whatever broke on the other one probably didn't let the clutch engage. 

Thanks.


----------

